# Now I've Heard Everything . . .



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

I think I've done everything I can do about this guy. I'm submitting one final review/post regarding San Diego Puppy, and then I think that's all I can do. After the email this breeder sent me (screen shot attached), if people read this and then still buy from him, they've been warned not just with innuendos, but with actual facts. The laws protect these people so well. More reviews of this guy can be found on Yelp and Rip Off Report.

Anyhow . . . 


I’m hoping that this is my last post about David Salinas and his San Diego Puppy Regime. 

If the email I received today from Mr. Salinas when I pushed him for the origin, name and address of Daphne’s breeder (which he is legally obligated to give me), I got this : 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32638091/SD%20Puppy%20email%20jpeg.jpg

Mr. Salinas’ website, however, claims that this is how he acquires the puppies he sells:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32638091/puppy%20origin.jpg

To sum up, I was sold what was represented to me to be a pure-bred Maltese. The DNA blood test that my vet performed, showed that Daphe was actually ½ Lhasa Apso, ¼ Miniature Schnauzer, and ¼ Miniature Poodle. 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32638091/BreedReport.pdf

Mr. Salinas compensated me in the amount of $150 for this “error.” He never claimed that the DNA test was inaccurate. Now, at this late date, he questions the DNA test. Who needs a DNA test? Unless you are legally blind, you can tell that my 14 pound dog is in no way a Maltese. She does, however, resemble the three breeds the Wisdom Panel indicated. 

If this doesn’t reek of a puppy mill broker, I don’t know what does. Is he kidding?? He pontificates that he can’t possibly be a puppy mill broker, but when pushed admits that he met Daphne’s breeder in a public place, viewed a supposed Maltese and acquired these puppies from this mythical woman but has no clue where she breeds these dogs? 

So, we’re supposed to suspend our disbelief and adopt his version of reality where quality puppies are acquired from people who meet him in public places with mother and puppies in tow, leave a first and last name and then disappear into the great abyss? Most people wouldn’t purchase oranges from a street vendor, but he’ll purchase pure-bred dogs this way? 

If this is the extent of this guy’s screening process for these so called local breeders, anybody who purchases dogs from him at this point has no business complaining after buying a puppy from him if they’ve seen this review. What more do you need than his own words? Public location? What does this mean? Public parking lot? Strip mall? Pechanga Casino? Public Restroom? Public gas station? Public Mexican border? 

If you don’t care and just want a puppy, imagine for a minute that even if your puppy from San Diego Puppy is happy, playful, social and disease free. What about the puppy’s mother? Why does she deserve to be in a little cage with little food and water, no veterinary care, and then dumped or smashed upside the head when her usefulness is over. I just adopted a pure-bred Maltese who was a puppy mill mama, and I feel horrific that I may have supported people who do this by buying a puppy from this man. My girl had her surgery today to fix what they did to her at whatever puppy mill she was from. Here are the before and after pictures:










For those of you sending anonymous letters to groups that deal with these types of individuals, it’s time to get brave and be willing to speak out for these animals who can’t speak for themselves. These organizations can’t stop these people unless people are willing to come forward. I’m a single mom with a kid with autism who I’ve raised by myself for 18 years, I’ve worked over 25 years as a legal secretary, and I have three dogs and two parrots. If I can do it, so can you. If you have information, come forward. 

I’m going to ignore responses from Mr. Salinas, as dealing with him and his endless talking in circles and deflection is tiresome. I’m five feet tall, bought a dog from him, and I’m certainly not an animal rights terrorist, and the FBI certainly does not have me in their sites. If they did, they would be pretty tired by now of seeing me going between the grocery store, home, and Petsmart.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the piccies of poor Dora speaks volumes as to the misery he's supporting. Don't feel like you'[re in that catagory,like many of us,we didn't know when we bought our fluff at a pet shop that we were furthering this kind of torture.

I try yo tell myself there's aspecial H*ll for people who run puppy and kitten mills....if there isn't I'd sure like to build one for them...
a room knee deep in poo and they have to stand on their heads all day long!


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> I think the piccies of poor Dora speaks volumes as to the misery he's supporting. Don't feel like you'[re in that catagory,like many of us,we didn't know when we bought our fluff at a pet shop that we were furthering this kind of torture.
> 
> I try yo tell myself there's aspecial H*ll for people who run puppy and kitten mills....if there isn't I'd sure like to build one for them...
> a room knee deep in poo and they have to stand on their heads all day long!


I think that would be an appropriate punishment. I may not be able to shut him down, but hopefully I can cost him some business. It's so frustrating the type of evidence you need. Doesn't matter that you could drive a bulldozer through that story of his about the breeder.

When I bought from him, there were no Yelp reviews on him, just the people singing his praises on his Facebook site. If people read my review, and all of the others, they only have themselves to blame if they still insist on buying a puppy from him. I take full responsibility for being in such denial when I knew $450 for a Maltese was too good to be true. 

The last Yelp review was a guy who bought a Maltipoo with Parvo. Of course Mr. Ethics told him the Parvo test his vet did was a false positive. :blink:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm glad you said that about the whole mama of the cute, healthy, playful puppy...I also bought Rustee from a petstore before I knew any better and I often feel so upset that I bought into that world and I paid money and I don't even want to know what happened to those poor babies and Rustee's mom  when people just turn the other way and get a puppy because it is cute from a petstore and just ignore the fact of where that puppy came from and what you are supporting by purchasing from them....It breaks my heart and sometimes I force myself to just watch the videos so I don't just turn a blind eye to.....I would like to do something but I would also like to know what do you suggest...not taking it lightly but I am just wondering what to do....I think this horrible cycle needs to be stopped....its inhumane and unnecessary...nobody can say that if puppy mills were gone there would be nowhere to get puppies at and I truly hope to see this become a thing of the past in my lifetime!


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

*Missy* said:


> I'm glad you said that about the whole mama of the cute, healthy, playful puppy...I also bought Rustee from a petstore before I knew any better and I often feel so upset that I bought into that world and I paid money and I don't even want to know what happened to those poor babies and Rustee's mom  when people just turn the other way and get a puppy because it is cute from a petstore and just ignore the fact of where that puppy came from and what you are supporting by purchasing from them....It breaks my heart and sometimes I force myself to just watch the videos so I don't just turn a blind eye to.....I would like to do something but I would also like to know what do you suggest...not taking it lightly but I am just wondering what to do....I think this horrible cycle needs to be stopped....its inhumane and unnecessary...nobody can say that if puppy mills were gone there would be nowhere to get puppies at and I truly hope to see this become a thing of the past in my lifetime!


It's hard. I've been working with people who told me charges would be brought if I could show he violated the law and refused to give me the breeders information. When he sent me that last email was essentially, "well, there's the information.". 

She also said she knew he was getting them from Mexico, but that isn't illegal. So apparently giving a bogus name and a city and state is compliance with the law. The rescue lady I was working with says she is continually frustrated and said generally they just don't care because they are animals.

Also, the groups that are supposed to protect are government agencies, and we know how well those work.

I figure all I can do is try to get the word out on him. I can't imagine anybody reading his own words about where he got Daphne and still buying, but if people want to do it badly enough, they'll tell themselves that I created the documentation or whatever justification they need. We like immediate gratification.

I saw this Yelp review and thought it was very powerful. Scroll down a few reviews to the one by the manager of the shelter? It's the review by Sasha W.:

Pasadena Humane Society & SPCA - Pasadena - Pasadena, CA


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you filed a complaint with the California Secretary of State like I suggested in your other thread? Smuggling puppies into the US from Mexico is illegal. In addition, California has some of the toughest puppy lemon laws in the country.

Unfortunately, most people looking for a cheap puppy do not read Rip Off or Yelp. Getting the Attorney General to look into his operation is the most effective way of stopping him.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Have you filed a complaint with the California Secretary of State like I suggested in your other thread? Smuggling puppies into the US from Mexico is illegal. In addition, California has some of the toughest puppy lemon laws in the country.
> 
> Unfortunately, most people looking for a cheap puppy do not read Rip Off or Yelp. Getting the Attorney General to look into his operation is the most effective way of stopping him.


That's who thought it was wonderful that he gave me a bogus name and city and state. There are people with specific information who are writing anonymous letters, but they need to come forward. They know what he's doing but they need hard proof. Apparently ridiculous stories like meeting people in public places isn't enough.

Also, they would have more to go on if Daphne was sick, but apparently the fraud of selling mixed breed dogs as purebred is low on their list of priorities.

He's been caught smuggling puppies across the border, but they just slap him on the wrist.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Yea I suppose what people done understand or care about is that it's not necessarily that she isn't full bred and hey she's healthy so what's the big deal but its so much more than that and Daphne is adorable as are many petstore dogs and sure you might get a healthy one and that's nice also but why don't people see the behind story of that and the thousands of dogs who are being abused and used as breeding machines and thrown out when they are not needed anymore! It just keeps it going and it keeps these abysses in business...and probably very wealthy...it's sick and sad and I don't understand....

Does anyone know why exactly they aren't illegal....the pyppymills that is...well any suspicious puppy brokers....I know that if there is abuse and neglect or whatever they can go in and shut it down...are some puppy mill dogs taken care of? It doesn't make it ok if they are but I'm just wondering...I've seen the videos when they come in amd rescue all the dogs but I am very curious about the whole thing...obviously they are not running these on residential streets in full view but I just wonder if nothing can be done until there is abuse...what does the law consider abuse.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Daphene is beautiful. I am sorry you have gone through such a rotten ordeal. I think I missed the registry you said she was registered with.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

*Missy* said:


> ...what does the law consider abuse.


I think this must vary state by state. Our particular state MS is backwards to me. I have a beagle (if you know much about beagles they prefer to be outside) I did not know this even with all the research I did before purchasing. He was purchased for a sturdy inside dog as I had very small children at that time but would sit at the door and whine to be outside. then whine when we bring him back inside. He comes in once a day for about 30 min. That's all he is interested in.
Sadly, he was purchased by my father through a puppy mill. I was told after getting Copper the man's back yard was FULL of beagles in outdoor kennels. He showed alot of his dogs so when I found Copper I did not think he could possible be in this environment.
The sherrif's department's animal control officer came out to my house to inform me that Copper could not be left on a lead in the yard. He has an entire acre he can roam on a zip line. He has 3 houses one of which is very large and heated/cooled. 
However the officer told me I could put him in a caged kennel. You know the kind that is 5x5 feet. He would have NO space to run or play. I will NOT cage up my dog in a space so small he is walking on his own feces. I also find it odd that the dogs in my neighborhood can ROAM the streets and it's fine but my dog in his own yard with tons of space to roam and play is in the wrong.


Sorry to take over Daphene's thread.  This just seems incredibly wrong to me they way puppy mills can be set up back to back and on top of each other.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

lilygirl said:


> Daphene is beautiful. I am sorry you have gone through such a rotten ordeal. I think I missed the registry you said she was registered with.


No registry. It's a place in San Diego called San Diego Puppy. They have a Facebook page.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

lilygirl said:


> I think this must vary state by state. Our particular state MS is backwards to me. I have a beagle (if you know much about beagles they prefer to be outside) I did not know this even with all the research I did before purchasing. He was purchased for a sturdy inside dog as I had very small children at that time but would sit at the door and whine to be outside. then whine when we bring him back inside. He comes in once a day for about 30 min. That's all he is interested in.
> Sadly, he was purchased by my father through a puppy mill. I was told after getting Copper the man's back yard was FULL of beagles in outdoor kennels. He showed alot of his dogs so when I found Copper I did not think he could possible be in this environment.
> The sherrif's department's animal control officer came out to my house to inform me that Copper could not be left on a lead in the yard. He has an entire acre he can roam on a zip line. He has 3 houses one of which is very large and heated/cooled.
> However the officer told me I could put him in a caged kennel. You know the kind that is 5x5 feet. He would have NO space to run or play. I will NOT cage up my dog in a space so small he is walking on his own feces. I also find it odd that the dogs in my neighborhood can ROAM the streets and it's fine but my dog in his own yard with tons of space to roam and play is in the wrong.
> ...


The key is to stop trying to use common sense. Other individuals who engage in this type of thinking are very difficult to find. The rights of people only seem to apply to those who make bad choices or break the law.

Re: puppy mills, I think the other problem that nobody talks about is that if they go in and shut these places down, the shelters are already overcrowded, so where are they going to put 300+ dogs, and where is the money going to come from?


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes, I agree with Lady's Mom 100%. 

There is a group in San Diego working to ban pet stores from selling dogs and cats. 
The more complaints that are filed, the greater the chance of getting the ban passed or putting San Diego Puppy out of business. 

Pet store protest to stop puppy mills - San Diego Animal Advocacy | Examiner.com

You may also want to get in touch with them for feedback, and to see if your story might help them in their fight.

Great work standing up to the San Diego Puppy Exploiter and not backing down. 
No amount of deflection and double talk will get him out of this one.


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

puppy lover said:


> Yes, I agree with Lady's Mom 100%.
> 
> There is a group in San Diego working to ban pet stores from selling dogs and cats.
> The more complaints that are filed, the greater the chance of getting the ban passed or putting San Diego Puppy out of business.
> ...


Thanks, I sure hope so. He didn't respond so maybe he decided to stop putting his foot in his mouth. Thanks for the link, I've been in touch with them, and they are aware of SD puppy.


----------

